# advice on long term stay in america



## mileycon (Dec 30, 2013)

Please could anybody offers some advice on my situation.

I am a 27 year old with child still in primary school. I currently work for a university at chargehand level. I am not looking at moving to the us full time at this stage in life, however I would like to know what the best step would be to take right now. I have been to Florida many times and researched it each time. I was thinking of maybe going over there for a few months to see how I take to it.(I have only been for 3 weeks at a time in the past).

Basically my questions are:

1) what is the maximum amount of time a uk citizen can stay in America for at any one time on a temporary visa?
2)what kind of visa would I be looking at?
3)what kind of figure cash wise am I looking at for this kind of stay?

Thankyou in advance for your help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

To go over to the US one can stay as a visitor for up to 90 days.

There is no visa necessary - as a British passport holder you only need ESTA.

You can't work of course, and you will need enough money to cover all your accommodation, food, travel etc.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One step at a time
Can you please tell me what you do work wise? Charge hand level is a term I am not familiar with.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

What part of Florida are you considering?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

RYou could ask for a B-2 visa which gives a 180 day stay 
but will be denied as you can use the visa waiver ...stick to a max 90 days


----------

